# Ear Licking...



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Does any ones V lick you ear ALL THE TIME? 
Jack loves, I mean LOVES to lick and lick and lick and lick and lick and lick my husbands ears. You have to pull him away and he still goes back for more. I think its gross but funny. Jack only does his to my husband. I ask my husband if he puts peanut butter in his ear ???. Sometimes Jack gets going and nibbles on his ear too. Its weird. Never seen a dog do this before.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes Sam likes to "clean" my ears :-[ as well. I return the favor by gently cleaning his ears...

He is also helping me regrow my hair... He just knows it's going to work, judging by the effort, he really believes it


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin is an ear nibbler. Boy was I glad when he dropped those baby dagger teeth! Doesn't lick ears though.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo likes to lick ears!!!! with a subtle nibble....
It makes me giggle and i think he thinks i like it so he does it harder and more!!!

i think it's cute that he is that HAPPY to see me!!!! He can kiss/lick face head whatever just not my mouth!!!!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Peanut just comes to our ears and sniffs it with his wet nose. Nibbles here and there-on our arms and fingers. The dogs just lick each others ears...


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh yes Alba loves to lick ears..She goes especially mad for my husband's ears too. We make a bit of a joke about it which only encourages her more! 

I guess she likes the strong smell of ear wax.... yuck!!! :


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahahaha! 

This had made me laugh! Elza loves to lick and nip the tip of our ears!!! 
I'm happy to know it's not just us then!!! If I laugh when she does it she want to do it even more! ??? 
Crazy dog! She licks our hands and arms too when she cuddles up during TV time before she falls asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

If there's one thing I've learned about Vizslas, it's that they can't hold their licker!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Keke loves to nibble our earlobes. I always figured it was because they're kind of like teats.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe your dog is actually *tasting* you. HA-Ha-ha!!

Seriously, Willie likes to lick and sniff ears, too. Not just mine, but my friends' and family's, too. ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie is obsessed with my ears...but then again I never tell her to stop :-[


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it's an absolutely disgusting habit........

But I just cant say no when he comes up to me and gently nibbles my left ear!!! (always the left, never the right, strange V!!!)  ;D

Well, my wife doesn't nibble them anymore.....(not since the addition of midlife ear hair took a hold :-\ :-\ ;D)

Hobbsy


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

LOL!!! Glad to hear that other Vs do this. I dont understand how ya all can stand to let your V do that. It is like I tell my husband, to me its like getting one wet wiley after another.


----------

